# Might be moving to Dallas



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

I am very close to accepting a job offer in a small town NE of Dallas, by the name of Rockwall. Anyone know of an association in that area that I can go to for questions?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/

Collin County is the closest to you. They have a good turn out. So I hear. East Texas is a bit more of a drive, but is another good club. 

Rockwall is a really nice town. Lake Ray Hubbard is a great fishing lake that is right there.

If you are looking for a house in the area, Rockwall has grown 10 fold in the last few years. Look at towns like Royce City, Heath, Nevada, Fate, Lavon....These towns still have lots of wide open land and are great areas to keep bees. Let me know if you have and DFW questions.


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome - thanks for the advice!
I think the offer is too good to turn down, will know more within a week or so. I hope you don't mind if I take you up on the offer of DFW questions I may have if we do move out there.:banana:
Steve


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem. Just let me know.


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Derek,
Do you know of anyone that might let me put a few hives on thier property until I find a home (probably fall till spring)? I will probably move to the east Dallas area around the end of Oct and would like to bring my bees with me. I will probably have to find an apartment until we find the house we would like.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

You can put them on mine. I am about 45 minutes to an hour from Rockwall. I will PM you a few other people in your area that you can contact.


----------

